# Thomas vanderham



## matthew4president (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't know if everyone is aware of this but 
Thomas Vanderham is leaving Rocky Mountain Cycles
heres the link:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Thomas-vanderham-update-february-2008.html


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Just heard this over the weekend.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Wow. I wonder where he'll end up.


----------



## ska todd (Jan 2, 2003)

Heals120 said:


> Wow. I wonder where he'll end up.


I know... 

-ska todd


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

Sc.....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

adamantane said:


> Sc.....


really...they are loading up big time


----------



## ska todd (Jan 2, 2003)

adamantane said:


> Sc.....


nope...think smaller...a lot, lot smaller...

-ska todd


----------



## MC9.5 (Nov 11, 2004)

ska todd said:


> nope...think smaller...a lot, lot smaller...
> 
> -ska todd


MC??


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

wow, all that input on the new flatline and he wont even be riding it.


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

Old news, heard about it a few weeks ago. I think they dropped him though, I don't think he left by choice. That could be a false rumor though. I'm sure someone else will pick him up.


----------



## Marzocchi Tech Department (Mar 31, 2008)

*Vandersmoothlander*



matthew4president said:


> I don't know if everyone is aware of this but
> Thomas Vanderham is leaving Rocky Mountain Cycles
> heres the link:
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Thomas-vanderham-update-february-2008.html


I know, I know....cause I sent him all his forks and shocks for the year......but I can't tell


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=381777


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Old news but still... Todd I'm thinkin _small_.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Marzocchi Tech Department said:


> I know, I know....cause I sent him all his forks and shocks for the year......but I can't tell


way to tease :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman:

at least we know he's being taken cared of one way or another :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Corsair?


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

specializeded


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

no spesh. think SMALLLLL! hmmmm, who could it be?


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

corsair may be a good guess...transition or versus possibly?knolly,devinci?


----------



## matthew4president (Dec 18, 2007)

SamL3227 said:


> specializeded


I also heard that steve romniuk switched from specialized to mongoose. WHY?


----------



## pancho4 (Jul 4, 2006)

knolly is a good guess. as far as small boutique brands go theres sinister, chumba, ellsworth, turner, canfield maybe? id like to see a ripper like him ride one of those


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

ska todd said:


> think smaller...a lot, lot smaller...


...and Canadian?

I suppose I could make a couple calls and find out, but who he rides for is more or less irrelevant. Vanderham is _the_ king of big *mountain* riding.


----------



## Atomik Carbon (Jan 4, 2004)

*I'll Take a Stab at It.....*

I saw him at the Jamaica Fat Tire Festival in early february and he was riding a Cove STD.


----------



## ska todd (Jan 2, 2003)

Rb said:


> ...and Canadian?


No, they're from "Canada Lite".

-ska todd


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

YaMon said:


> I saw him at the Jamaica Fat Tire Festival in early february and he was riding a Cove STD.


Ha. Rocky and Cove swapping riders... :skep:


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

*Romaniuk*



matthew4president said:


> I also heard that steve romniuk switched from specialized to mongoose. WHY?


Was cut from the Specialized team, so he went to Mongoose.

Vanderham...
Other ideas, Transition, Devinci.
Not sure why it has to be kept secret though.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

Brodie?


----------



## elohttub (Aug 13, 2004)

*Hmmm...*

Seeing that Ska Todd is working for a new company and he was chiming in on this. I saw you at Sea Otter bud and you were repping Mountain Cycle over there. Could it be that he has gone the way of Mountain Cycle and will be running a new San Andreas or DNA or something like that?

Or could he have gone over to Transition in northern WA?

Maybe he could be riding for Evil sometime soon?


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

Hmm.
Canada Lite... 









I'll crap my pants if the kid's on transition.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

LoozinSkin said:


> Hmm.
> Canada Lite...
> 
> I'll crap my pants if the kid's on transition.


x2....


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

The Dude said:


> x2....


X3.

That boi needs to be on the next drop in tour.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

I Just Wanna Know!


----------



## Playdeep (Mar 18, 2005)

Be very cool to see him on a Knolly or Canfield (not that Canfields are Canadian but the boys can ride and have such passion).


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

he's currently riding a blacked out IH Sunday.... rumour has it that he'll be riding Dave Weagles new bike when it comes out.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

LoozinSkin said:


> I'll crap my pants if the kid's on transition.


X 4

*puts proverbial brick on launch alert.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

Todd, DW, Vanderham... Mountain Cycle!


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

hey anymore news on this??


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

The Dude said:


> hey anymore news on this??


i hear he's goin roadie with a DH IBIS BLACKBOX


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Saw him a bunch last weekend. He was mostly riding a white Shocker, but he took a lap on a buddy's Sunday as well. Doesn't seem like he's got a definite bike hookup yet though.

EB


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

ebxtreme said:


> Saw him a bunch last weekend. He was mostly riding a white Shocker, but he took a lap on a buddy's Sunday as well. Doesn't seem like he's got a definite bike hookup yet though.
> 
> EB


After watching his spot in "Seasons" I'm sure companys are interested... It's hard to say with the economy and all. I know I wanted a Flatline after watching that vid!


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Another Transition rider? Or Corsair... 

who the heck else in in Washington. Deity isnt making bikes are they.. wait - thats oregon, no?


ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Im going with Transition. I wonder if I still have Kyle's #... (Like he would tell a Mook like me..)


----------



## ARider (Feb 28, 2005)

*Kkkooonnnnaaaaaa*

They are in Wash, they put 'zokes on every bike they make, but are they small?


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

Huck Banzai said:


> Another Transition rider? Or Corsair...
> 
> who the heck else in in Washington. Deity isnt making bikes are they.. wait - thats oregon, no?
> 
> ...


Why would it have to be from Washington?Im pretty sure he'll stick with a Canadian company.So far Ive seen him more than once on a Cove, Id say its probably is new bike for 2008


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Norco maybe? (they are based in Vancouver, BC)

http://www.norco.com/bikes/mountain/downhill_and_gravity/team_dh.php


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

But Cove just lost a rider because they allegedly couldn't provide him with the bikes he needed to compete (paraphrased from his own press release), I wonder if they are looking for a big name right now? They can't even keep a website updated...


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

*Who did Cove lose?*

Do you have a link to that press release?


----------



## lmx (Jul 4, 2006)

devinci just dropped kinrade...he went for transition


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

aenema said:


> Do you have a link to that press release?


tyler morland or steve smith maybe?


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

lmx said:


> devinci just dropped kinrade...he went for transition


yeah, so transition is def. not going to pick up vanderham I'm thinking..

It'd be dope to see Vanderham on that new Trek Session 88.. it would almost make sense since trek is one of the sponsors for the collective(by trek i mean bontrager), but i guess we'll see..


----------



## thom9719 (Jan 14, 2005)

I saw him riding the hill this weekend on a blacked out sunday and the next say on a white Cove STD.

Kyle,


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

Transition would be awesome . cant wait to see who he rides for


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

i could see him going for Trek. thre is no way he will go to kona, specially since they let go of Dave W. and Robbie B. speking of which, anyone have any word of who Robbie Bourdon is gonna ride for?


----------



## rowlands (Jan 30, 2006)

hes on cove I say him today and yesterday riding a shocker


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

My prediction:
He's test riding DW and other virtual pivot bikes to provide them with feedback on how the new DW Norco's compare. 






Call it a double prediction


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

The Dude said:


> tyler morland or steve smith maybe?


 Yeah it's Morland:

*Moreland parts with Cove bikes.

courtesy of Declinemagazine.com:

We just received news that Tyler Morland has parted ways with Cove Bikes.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - From Tyler Morland - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

As of today - Friday May 2nd, 2008 - I will no longer be aboard Cove bikes as a sponsored athlete. Cove was not able to equip me with the tools I needed to do my job. I want to take this opportunity to thank them for the last three years.

This will effect my season very little and I am very able to complete all of my travel and filming expectations that I committed to my long term partners. Most of you know the situation I'm in and understand where I'm coming from. If you have any questions or concerns please don't hesitate to contact me.

My current employers and sponsors are:
SRAM
RockShox
Avid
Truvativ
Zodiac Watches
Chromag
TroyLee Designs
NRG
Maxxis
Mavic
B-LABS
Oakley
E.13
VANS

- Tyler Morland*


----------



## george_dh (Oct 6, 2008)

thomas vanderham is riding with cove


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

george_dh said:


> thomas vanderham is riding with cove


actually, he's riding with Evil


----------



## rmr_demo7 (May 27, 2007)

http://www.evil-bikes.com/#/undefined/news_event/000000004/VANDERHAM_RIDES_EVIL


----------

